# Number of oocytes/embryos



## Vibiemme (Dec 21, 2014)

Hello! We are family of late 30s with one 7 yo kid. Some years ago we've decided to have one more baby and than we've noticed that its not that easy anymore. After 2 miscarriages we started looking for advise and maybe IVF clinic and have found a doctor in Alicante where we have second home. After many tests (all of them were showing that nothing unusual were going on and technically we are healthy) we still have decided to do IVF. After stimulation we went to the clinic for the 'technical things' and had from more than 20 oocytes (ivf and icsi were done) just 4 embryos what is much below statistics. Clinic is not giving any detalied report at all. My question is, what is +/- normal number oocytes taken and how many embryo you had on the end? Thank you! X


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Vibiemme and welcome to FF 

I'm sorry to hear of your losses 

I have added some links to other areas of the site that may be of use to you.

Treatment Support - IVF:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=3.0

Regional and International - Spain:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=356.0

Treatment Support - IVF - ICSI:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=31.0

You may receive the answers you are looking for on this board, but you may also find the boards above to have a little more relevant information regarding your query.
I wish you lots of luck 

Angie x


----------



## Vibiemme (Dec 21, 2014)

Anjelissa said:


> Hi Vibiemme and welcome to FF
> 
> I'm sorry to hear of your losses
> 
> ...


Thanx, Angie! I 'll take a look right now. X


----------



## mamochka (May 23, 2013)

Vibie hi - are you talking about fertilization numbers or number of 5 day blastocysts? 
If first my stats were - oocyte/embryo 23/13, 13/11, 14/10  and number of blastocysts was 23/6, 13/6, 14/5


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi Vibiemme quite a hard question to answer as everybody responds differently to the meds and every woman have her own unique egg reserve, so some may produce 30 eggs whilst others may only produce 2, but the one with 2 sometimes has a better outcome in terms of quality and implantation, don't think there is an average tho tbh as it's so individual.


----------

